# 2015 Krampus/Christmas card exchange



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It is that time of year for the krampus /Christmas card exchange
You can chose how many cards you like to send. They can be home made or store bought . Just reply to this thread will how many cards you want to send and if you prefer Krumpus/Christmas cards or either .
Send a pm to those who sign up and exchange information. 
Now let's have some fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in 
start with 10 limit for now 
and I like either 
Krampus /Christmas cards

excited for this one


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am in! Will mail anywhere and it doesn't matter to me if its Krumpus or Christmas cards! No limit!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm about to sound stupid but thats nothing new....what is meant by krumpus? like krampus? lol sorry I seriously don't know. I've never participated in any of the card exchanges so I'm not up on the rules/ names/ plans ect. 
I want in though so , I'm going to start with a limit of 20 ( might change this later) and I will ship anywhere.
yay ! Oh I'm ok with Christmas or Krampus or mixed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I'm about to sound stupid but thats nothing new....what is meant by krumpus? like krampus? lol sorry I seriously don't know. I've never participated in any of the card exchanges so I'm not up on the rules/ names/ plans ect.
> I want in though so , as of right now I don't have a limit ( again not sure how this works so...) and I will ship anywhere.
> yay ! Oh I'm ok with Christmas or Krumpus ( I think) or mixed.


lol I mean krampus sorry was on my phone when posting that and now can not edit title LOL


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in! Krampus or Christmas is just fine with me. Hand made or store bought ... it is the thought that counts  I will send anywhere and have no limit!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Count me in... Krampus or Christmas... as usual I'll try to blend the 2. PM me.

Unlimited at this time... and the US and Canada only please.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm in. I have a limit of three cards. If I can eventually send more, I'll update it in the thread. I'm sending to those from the United States. Either cards are fine with me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> lol I mean krampus sorry was on my phone when posting that and now can not edit title LOL


lol thats ok, the original thread asking if there was going to be an exchange this year also called it Krumpus so I thought it was something I hadn't heard , some twist on krampus or just a slang word. thanks for the clarification !

edited to ask another question...can you change your limit if you see you can't keep up or do I need to declare my limit for sure now?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in! No limit for me, and I will send anywhere! Also Krampus/Christmas cards are both good with me


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> lol thats ok, the original thread asking if there was going to be an exchange this year also called it Krumpus so I thought it was something I hadn't heard , some twist on krampus or just a slang word. thanks for the clarification !
> 
> edited to ask another question...can you change your limit if you see you can't keep up or do I need to declare my limit for sure now?


You may change your limit as needed. On the last exchange several people ended up accepting more requests than they originally intended, or set a low limit and then later opened it up for more, and some people who originally had unlimited decided that they were done accepting requests once they reached a certain point. You may do whatever you need to do as budget and time constraints allow...just post on the thread if your status changes about accepting requests. The only thing that you would not want to do is agree to exchange with someone and then not send them a card.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I want to try this. SO PM ME YOUR ADDY AND I will talk to this Krampus Dude !


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I actually saved your address!! in my phone!!!!



beautifulnightmare said:


> I am in! Will mail anywhere and it doesn't matter to me if its Krumpus or Christmas cards! No limit!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am up for both Christmas and Halloween theme or mix it up. I could use the cheer. I am going to limit it to 20 this time. But hit me up!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Count me in for 20 I love any and all cards not picky so either will do.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in, no limit. Christmas or Krampus either is fine with me.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> lol thats ok, the original thread asking if there was going to be an exchange this year also called it Krumpus so I thought it was something I hadn't heard , some twist on krampus or just a slang word. thanks for the clarification !
> 
> edited to ask another question...can you change your limit if you see you can't keep up or do I need to declare my limit for sure now?



Haha, sorry that was my bad. Apparently my iPad auto corrects it to Krumpus. Sorry!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

There are 2 threads for the Krampus/Christmas card exchange .... which one do we post on?  Is there a way to merge the threads?


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

My bad ... the other thread is called '2015 Card Exchange' so was thinking it was for the Krampus/Christmas one ... believe that was for the Halloween exchange. May help if I come to the forum fully caffeinated before posting!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to top


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in, no limit, Christmas or krampus. Really excited to exchange cards again, pm your address


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I do believe I have my card designed and it'll be a blend of Krampus and Christmas. I was going to go a different route Kallikantzaros or the Greek goblins said to come out for the 12 days of Christmas but maybe next year... while I had a great cemetery Tree photo, the surrounding "cemetery stones" were sorely lacking. I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for a great Tree with lots of good stones around it. ohhh or maybe... I might... ok we'll see what I have time to do... I may just play with this Kallikantzaros idea yet for this year. 

Oh and still plenty of room so PM me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Already got idea in the work, need money to get supplies. Looking forwards to it.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am hoping to incorporate Christmas, Krampus and Halloween into my card and am going to try and be crafty doing so. We shall see .... 

Also giving this thread a bump so that others will want to join in!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am in. No limit yet, but have to be careful as I am also doing the card exchange on ChristmasFanClub. I don't care what type of card I will get, but I am only making one style of card to send out. I am sorry but I do not have time to make different cards for those who prefer one type or another. I know none of you mind but just throwing that out there. 

I started a thread regarding the card exchange on ChristmasFanClub also. If anyone wants to do both check it out. http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=4690. 

So, send me a PM if you want to exchange and I will send PMs also. Please do not send me your address in all lower case letters (you know who you are, LOL). Yay, can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in!! No limit, will send anywhere....

Mine will probably be more of a traditional Christmas route - and if anyone wants a Hanukkah card instead, let me know, 'cause I've got those too! 

Oh, I just sent out a bunch of PMs, so if I PMed you twice or some crazy thing, sorry!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

yay its time for krampus
both xmas or krampus
us and canada


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i will join in this also... i will send out addy request tomorrow afternoon.. and when it comes to christmas.. I'm a straight up christmas card kinda gal........ (please).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hit me up. I am away from the computer at the moment. But I will get back to you if you PM me. Cheers!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Giving this a bump! People! JOIN THE FUN! OR THE KRUMPUS WILL GET YA!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I still got room for more


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I sent out my request this morning .. yea.. bc i was so caught up in the merry reaper... so now I'm back on track.... Come on folks... Sign up... this is an inexpensive way to spread the cheer !!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I can exchange with more people if they would like  I have the following so far:

Stinkerbell&Frog Prince
Beautiful Nightmare
Candy Creature
NoWhining
Spookyone
Dee14399
disembodiedvoice
JustWhisper
Saki.Girl
Hostessw/theMostest
Kmeyer1313
Hallowmas
Haunted Nana
Always Wicked
Itzpopolotl

If anyone else would like to join ..... holler!!! I will send anywhere


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have reached my limit thanks guys will be sending out in Dec


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Always Wicked said:


> I sent out my request this morning .. yea.. bc i was so caught up in the merry reaper... so now I'm back on track.... Come on folks... Sign up... this is an inexpensive way to spread the cheer !!!


This world need a lot more cheer.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in! Will message on friday (my next day off...) I'm fine with any kind of card, my limit is 20 for now, US and Canada


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like it's time to bump this up a notch... Still have room BTW.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Bumpity Bump! 

I still have room!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I can still send out two more.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to share its not a card but when i saw this i was like omg lol 

http://www.sucreabeille.com/product/krampus


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i have room for 1 more.. will mail out after thanksgiving


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lots of room for more cards! Just ordered some really cool cards online. Can't wait to send them out!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Still trying to decide if I am buying cards or making them. I've been brainstorming ideas but nothing really giving me that ah ha ! moment. I plan on mailing after thanksgiving and I can still take a couple more people so PM me if you can take more as well.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I was going to make my cards this year but found some at the store that I liked so .... it will be store bought but maybe I'll throw a little something hand made inside 

I have more room as well!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got all my stamps for mailing , now to get more stamps for the cards!
got lots more cards to send what about our fiends from across the pond?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey I am going to be without internet for a while. SO do not panic. It was either pay the internet or buy food. Guess which one won? I am at the library at the moment getting ready to leave. TA_TA


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got lots more krampus/xmas/yule cards to spread the cheer


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I've reached my limit. I'll mail the cards the first week of December.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

looks like we need to bump this up the list in the hopes of finding a few more exchangees. I still have room.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Bumpity Bump Bump .... BUMP!!!! 

Come and join the fun Everyone!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am done with my cards, just gotta make a couple more and then by the first week of December they shall be out for mail, I hope. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Starting to get my cards ready  Still have room for a lot more!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

These are who I have for my card list so far - if your name's not on here but you sent me a PM, please send it again. My inbox was blocked for a bit, I think...

Haunted Nana
Always Wicked
Lady Arsenic
disembodiedvoice
Saki.Girl
Miss Hallows Eve
hallowmas 
Tsalagi_Writer
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
NOWHINING
Itzpopolotl
dee14399
JustWhisper
beautifulnightmare
Candy Creature
gloomycatt
hostesswiththemostess

I know some of you are on the Christmasfanclub list too, as am I - I will send you a card for each exchange, and yes, I'll make sure they're different! lol


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

kmeyer1313 said:


> These are who I have for my card list so far - if your name's not on here but you sent me a PM, please send it again. My inbox was blocked for a bit, I think...
> 
> Haunted Nana
> disembodiedvoice
> ...




Message sent


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I have cleared a little room in my inbox, so I will finally officially declare my participation. No limit and will send to Canada and US. I already PM'ed people at the beginning of the thread, and will send out more PM's tomorrow once I figure out where I left off. Started addressing cards to relatives today, and will do my forum friends tomorrow. If you hate glittery cards you have 24 hours to let me know and I will find you a card without.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i also have lots more cards to send


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got some 
krampus supplies from michaels today!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it to late to join? I think I can do 10. I almost forgot about this, then I saw a commercial for the movie Krampus, made me think of this thread.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I still have room for more and can send anywhere


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I got my first Christmas card on Saturday from Always Be Wicked. Here it is:










I also mailed my cards a few days ago.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am sending all my cards out today


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

*2015 Krumpus/Christmas card exchange*

I bought my supplies today. Time to get started


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

*2015 Krumpus/Christmas card exchange*

Oops double post


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Is it to late to join? I think I can do 10. I almost forgot about this, then I saw a commercial for the movie Krampus, made me think of this thread.


I don't think it is too late at all, there are still several of us that have room for more, I'm still working on my cards, hope to have them sent in a day or two.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*2015 Krumpus/Christmas card exchange*

my cards are ready to go. soon...


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Tsalagi_Writer said:


> I got my first Christmas card on Saturday from Always Be Wicked. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you see where i wrote instructions on how to make it stand up... its a pop up card .. the instructions should be on the opposite flap from the message inside ...( i hope i wrote it on there ) .. lol


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my first card yesterday... thanks Always Wicked... figured out it was a pop up before reading the instructions... Very cool. I should have my cards ready and in the mail before Krampus Day... Still have room for a few more if anyone is a late comer PM me.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Always Wicked said:


> did you see where i wrote instructions on how to make it stand up... its a pop up card .. the instructions should be on the opposite flap from the message inside ...( i hope i wrote it on there ) .. lol


Yep, I saw the instructions. Thank you for the card. I really like it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got my first card too, thank you Always Wicked !! It's so cute, I love it !!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the card too. Thank you always wicked. I keep forgetting to show my kids how it pops up. Very cool.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you Always wicked for my first card of the season. I will be mailing out mine by Friday.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am in the middle of making mine so if anyone else wants to exchange please message me!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you Always Wicked for my 1st card for the Season. It is very cute  

My cards will be going out over the weekend. I have room for more if anyone wants to be added just pm me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you Always Wicked, you are my first Christmas card for the year. My cards will be in mail in two weeks. Money wise to the reason of mailing.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my cards done and Frog will be popping them in the mail tonight. I made a couple of extra should late comers still want to join in.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you to Saki.Girl for the wonderful card! The extra little something inside I love


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> Thank-you to Saki.Girl for the wonderful card! The extra little something inside I love


You are so welcome .


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you always wicked, very cute card
starting on my cards this weekend will mail them out about the 13th


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I cannot accept any more requests. And my cards are done, I am just waiting for my stamps to arrive in the mail. Should be mailing by Wed, I hope.

I received my first 2 cards today. 

I was tickled to death to open my first one and see a Peanuts Gang card from *Candy Creature*. I love Peanuts. This one is adorable. Thanks CC.

Next I opened a beautiful card from *Saki Girl* with red foil ornaments on the front. So gorgeous. And what a nice surprise to find a snowflake ornament inside. What a thoughtful addition. Thanks so much Saki. Love It!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for the card, Candy Creature. I love the Peanuts.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got 2 more fantastic cards today !! thank you Saki and Candy Creature.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I have received 3 cards so far.. i am sorry for not posting pics but my phone is having a holiday time out evidently ... (its not acting very nice) .. thank you saki, candy creature, and Tsalagi Writer... I have loved them all. thank you so very much everyone .


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Always Wicked thank you so much for the neat card! I love it!!
All of my cards went out in the mail today  So everyone should hopefully be getting theirs next week!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you to Stinerbelle and Frog Prince for the really nice card and the crocheted skull 'ornament' .... this is right up my alley and I LOVE cemeteries (have added the two from the card onto my list for WA state to visit). Thank-you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you candy creature love the card


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay! More cards. I will post pictures as I get more cards.

*Stinkerbell and Frog Prince*. What a great card. You did a wonderful job creating it. And the skull ornament is so cool. Thank you for the time you put into making it.

My stamps did not come in the mail yet so I will wait yet another day to mail.


Because I am doing a card exchange on this forum and ChristmasFanClub, which overlap members, I am having some confusion on who I have on my list for here. This is what I have. If we are exchanging cards and you are not on this list please let me know. If you are exchanging on both CFC and HF I am sending one card for both as I hope you will too.

beautifulnightmare
sakigirl
disembodiedvoice
kmeyer1313
haunted nana
miss hallows eve
hallowmas 
stinkerbell n frog prince
nowhining and silver lady
itzpopolotl
always wicked

Did I get everyone?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got my card today Stinkerbell and Frog Prince !! Love it , Merry Krampus to you !


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the card, Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. I love it and the ornament.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

My cards went out in the mail today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you 

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince omg love the skull and the card


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

loved my card from stinker bell and frog prince.. and again that skull ornament is already on our tree ... its hidden from the hubby .. lol ....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm mailing my cards out tomorrow ! I only had one person state they like straight up Christmas, so the rest of you....we'll see.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sending mine out tomorrow, and have room for more, so PM me if you'd like to exchange! I can send anywhere.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sent mine out today!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been a little remiss... busy busy busy there's no rest for the wicked. Hubby who nipped the tip of his finger off last summer with his chipper, Yes he has since then seen Fargo, had to have a second surgery Monday. What fun. While sitting in the waiting room to hear how it went I learned our dog has her drug resistant infection back in full force. Currently I'm cursing drug companies for their lack of forethought in developing new antibiotics. She didn't do well last time on all the drugs and the cost is pretty high for them so we had to make the decision to discontinue treatment. We are now in the mode of keeping her comfortable and allowing her to enjoy her remaining days. To make the stress even better I've not done any Christmas shopping yet. 

The little rays of sunshine are the lovely cards we have been getting from you guys. So many thanks to Saki Girl, Tsalgi Writer, Candy Creature for your cards. I am happy to hear that mine are reaching their destinations and the little ornaments are being enjoyed. This was the first time I've tried "stiffening" my work I was so happy they turned out. I"m now going to have to do a bunch for my tree next year.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so busy rushing to get things ready for merry reaper. Sorry. I love love love all the cards I have received and the ornaments just blows me away when I get those little surprises in my cards! I can barely afford the stamps for the cards this year so I really appreciate the ornaments and the extra postage y'all had to pay to send them! I did get my cards mailed off yesterday! I hope y'all like them! And a big THANK YOU to everyone who's sending me cards! Just brightens my day! 

Now to get the family cards finished. Getting 4 kids to sign 20 cards is like pulling teeth. Lol


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

mailed all the cards 
a big thank you to the ones i already received , great joy opening each one and extra special when there is a surprise inside


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i have a few more to mail out .. will try to get them out monday ..


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the cards I have received so far, been really busy so I will get pictures later. I plan on mailing my cards our by Wednesday.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Stinkerbell & FrogPrince, Im so sorry to hear your dog is on comfort measures! May all the good memories comfort you. Holidays magnify everything and stress is ever present. Heres to a peaceful start to the new year for you.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Stinkerbell and Frog Prince*, I hate to hear your dog is not doing well at all. I hope she will enjoy her remaining time with you and be as comfortable as possible. I am sure it makes you sad to worry over her so and know her time is short. I lost my cat recently and the memories of her come back at unexpected times and it makes me smile. I know you will have those same wonderful memories to help with the pain. Big hugs and support.

I am also doing the card exchange on the Christmas forum and many of our members overlap. Since I can't remember which is which if you are on this forum you are getting thanked. LOL.

I got a great card from i*mthegodess*. A very pretty card with HO HO HO on the front. Thanks Lori.
*Saki Girl*, I love the beautiful card with the ornaments done in red foil. Thank you so much.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Been a little remiss... busy busy busy there's no rest for the wicked. Hubby who nipped the tip of his finger off last summer with his chipper, Yes he has since then seen Fargo, had to have a second surgery Monday. What fun. While sitting in the waiting room to hear how it went I learned our dog has her drug resistant infection back in full force. Currently I'm cursing drug companies for their lack of forethought in developing new antibiotics. She didn't do well last time on all the drugs and the cost is pretty high for them so we had to make the decision to discontinue treatment. We are now in the mode of keeping her comfortable and allowing her to enjoy her remaining days. To make the stress even better I've not done any Christmas shopping yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your dog  May she be comfortable knowing you are doing all you can and that her last days be filled with lots of loves, chin scritches and muzzle nuzzles. My pit crew (I have 4 pit mixes) all send her muzzle nuzzles and thoughts of bones and happy things!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

so sorry to hear about your fur baby stinker bell and frog prince.. just enjoy your time left. not all of us are lucky enough to know how much time you have left with them so as to make that time very special. 

beautifulnightmare ............ thank you for my card.. i love it ..


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks all for your thoughts. Lucy is so far doing well despite things, she spends most of her time sleeping but t that's what most Danes normally do at her age. I'm hoping that like Mac our previous Dane she will be with us long past the Doc's best guesses. Mac was given months without surgery and chemo follow up, at his age treatments would not add to his quality of life, so we went into comfort mood, he was with us for 2 more years. I love Great Danes they are such lovable giants I can't imagine my life without one in it but between their short life spans, only about 8 -10 years, and a number of health issues no matter how much you prepare for heartbreak is comes too soon.
Here she is last spring at the beach. Yes she is blessed with one blue eye and one brown.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

She is beautiful dog. My heart is with you it's so hard when our fur-babies are sick. Hugs


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for the card beatifulnightmare


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you MissHallowsEve, & Candy Creature!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Very cute & pretty cards!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

3 more cards to give thanks for. Dee, Beautifulnightmare and Just Whisper... Thanks so much for the cards.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Y'all are very welcome for the cards. They were fun to make!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I want to thanks Beautiful Nightmare, Always Wicked, Candy Creature, Saki Girl, Stinkerfrog & Frog Prince, Hallomas, and Colette for the lovely Christmas/Krampus cards and the ornament that went on my tree too. Mom and I love them!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I wanted to thank Just Whisper and Miss Hallows Eve for the lovely cards I got today ! Thanks so much you guys, I love getting these, wish I had joined a card exchange sooner. I will do the Halloween one next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you
disembodiedvoice
i got your card today it is so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I wanted to thank Just Whisper and Miss Hallows Eve for the lovely cards I got today ! Thanks so much you guys, I love getting these, wish I had joined a card exchange sooner. I will do the Halloween one next year.


i am getting a new sizzx machine for christmas i for sure am going to have to join more card exchanges ")


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you for all the wonderful cards I have received so far! I read where Saki.Girl uses a Sizzx machine and I have been thinking about getting a Cricut and believe I may do so after seeing so many creative cards from this and the Halloween exchange  

I hope to posts photos of my card display shortly


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> Thank-you for all the wonderful cards I have received so far! I read where Saki.Girl uses a Sizzx machine and I have been thinking about getting a Cricut and believe I may do so after seeing so many creative cards from this and the Halloween exchange
> 
> I hope to posts photos of my card display shortly


i just got one have not used it yet is my christmas gift hehe but can not wiat to use it


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love my cricut and sizzix machines!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have gotten some wonderful cards, I will post thanks to everyone when I get a chance in the morning!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

beautifulnightmare....I love the dalek card. It gave me a chuckle. Very original and well done.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

It has been nuts at work - retail & holidays always are, even tool stores - and one my best friends lost his dad a few nights ago, so apologies for not thanking everyone for their cards sooner....

I received wonderful cards from Always Wicked, Saki Girl, Lady Arsenic, hallowmas, Tsalagi_Writer, Stinkerbell n' Frog Prince, Just Whisper, beautifulnightmare, and Candy Creature. Thank you so much y'all - they really help make my holidays a little cheerier....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am getting a new sizzx machine for christmas i for sure am going to have to join more card exchanges ")


Several years ago Frog gave me a cricut for Christmas... YIKS I've yet to try it out. Every year round Halloween I say I'm going to open it up and play around till I figure out how to use it and things get in the way. I always intended to use it to make my cards but instead over time my Cemetery photos have become my card niche one day I hope to add some cricut cut outs to my list.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so far behind this year haven't even had time to get to get on here and thank everyone for the beautiful, cute & funny and Christm/ Krampus cards so here goes so far I have gotten cards from in no particular order
Saki girl and a cute ornament that got broken but I am going ot glue it back together
Stinkerbell and Frog Prince a cute crocheted Skull that WILL BE USED ON HALLOWEEN
Always wicked
Just whisper
Candy Creature
Beautifulnightmare
Hallowmas
Dee14399
Lady Arsnic
Miss Hallows Eve
Thank you all so much I love each and every card. I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Been a little remiss... busy busy busy there's no rest for the wicked. Hubby who nipped the tip of his finger off last summer with his chipper, Yes he has since then seen Fargo, had to have a second surgery Monday. What fun. While sitting in the waiting room to hear how it went I learned our dog has her drug resistant infection back in full force. Currently I'm cursing drug companies for their lack of forethought in developing new antibiotics. She didn't do well last time on all the drugs and the cost is pretty high for them so we had to make the decision to discontinue treatment. We are now in the mode of keeping her comfortable and allowing her to enjoy her remaining days. To make the stress even better I've not done any Christmas shopping yet.
> 
> The little rays of sunshine are the lovely cards we have been getting from you guys. So many thanks to Saki Girl, Tsalgi Writer, Candy Creature for your cards. I am happy to hear that mine are reaching their destinations and the little ornaments are being enjoyed. This was the first time I've tried "stiffening" my work I was so happy they turned out. I"m now going to have to do a bunch for my tree next year.


so sorry to hear about your fur baby. I know the heart ache. I lost My Min Pin this past summer and still miss her every day. Hugs to you and to her.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Just finished addressing my last card Yayyyyyyyyy they will be mailed out tomorrow.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

thank you everyone again for all the wonderful cards..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Just whisper love the card


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

stinkerbell pets enrich our lives .....they let us share their time here on earth with them and their many adventures and shanangans...
its never easy to say goodbye, they are always there with us
may the force be with you always
thanks to all for the wonderful cramps/yule/xmas cheer that has been in my mail box instead of junk mail
its really great to get greetings from folks that share the same interest


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got another card today aKrampus Card.LOL Thanks disembodied voice.LOL it was cute and little bit of bling too.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 more Chritmas Cards today thank you so much Hostesswiththe mostess and Kmeyer.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Haunted Nana said:


> I got another card today aKrampus Card.LOL Thanks disembodied voice.LOL it was cute and little bit of bling too.


Your welcome Haunted Nana, I'm on a Krampus kick lately so I wanted to that kind of card, glad you liked it. You and Saki seem to be the only ones who have received my card which has me a little concerned, some only went a few states over and Saki's went across the country , weird, hopefully they make it before christmas.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Haunted Nana said:


> I got 2 more Chritmas Cards today thank you so much Hostesswiththe mostess and Kmeyer.


I got these today too !! thank ou HwtM and Kmeyer !!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Your welcome Haunted Nana, I'm on a Krampus kick lately so I wanted to that kind of card, glad you liked it. You and Saki seem to be the only ones who have received my card which has me a little concerned, some only went a few states over and Saki's went across the country , weird, hopefully they make it before christmas.


I loved it. LOL Mine should be getting there soon. I had a late start getting them out sorry.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Your welcome Haunted Nana, I'm on a Krampus kick lately so I wanted to that kind of card, glad you liked it. You and Saki seem to be the only ones who have received my card which has me a little concerned, some only went a few states over and Saki's went across the country , weird, hopefully they make it before christmas.


i got mine also.. just havent had much time to post. I've been baking 2 weeks straight


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the card, Kmeyer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the great cards . Look forward to doing this again for a dark Valentin exchange


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful Christmas and Krampus cards. I have enjoyed receiving them throughout the season. I have not individually thanked anyone this time around, for which I am sorry. I just finished sending out my family Christmas cards yesterday, even though I had my Halloween forum ones done fairly early in the season. I was very disorganized this time around with my cards, and hung them up before jotting down from whom I had received cards instead of keeping them in the car with me to carry to where I could get on the internet so that I could express my thanks. Please know that I have loved all of the cards and enclosures and hope to send out individual thanks between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Check out this pretty card from Hallomas!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the detail, & silver is so pretty! This next one is from Hostesswiththemostess. Happy HEALTHY new year to you as well. (So important! )


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This one is from Kmeyer1313. Love the glitter!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas & happy new year everyone!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the most recently sent cards go out to Hostesswiththemostess, Kmeyer1313 ,Disembodiedvoice, hallowmas.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello! Happy Christmas Eve's Eve!! The cards are finally in mail. I am sorry it was late sending the cards. It was starting to look like I could not mail the cards until after Christmas. Budget was tight trying to make sure Christmas is great this year. You all know how it goes. I will be posting new cards that I received. I want to say Thank you for the cards, they made Mom and my day. Also, for those who sent Spookyone some Christmas cards, she wanted me to express her thanks for the cards. They truly made her days. It was be bad month, but it gotten a little bit better. Her little ghoul and her Momma is staying at the house all week so it makes January's day to see her granddaughter when she comes home from work after working double for days straight. Once again she loves all her cards and want to say "THANK YOU!"


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you all for the wonderful cards
merry krampus/xmas/yule


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Haunted Nana!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

It has been so fun to see all of the different Christmas/Krampus cards in my mailbox. I love doing these exchanges and am already looking forward to the next one 

Thank-you to everyone!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks to always wicked, hallowmas, stinkerbell & frog prince, dee14399, kmeyer, candy creature, and miss hallows eve!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks to nowhining ans silverlady for the Krampus Card.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have lost track of who I thanked so far. Thanks so much to all who sent me cards and made my Christmas so much nicer.

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince
Witch kitty
Haunted Nana
Miss Hallows Eve
Hostesswiththemostess
Hallowmas
Kmeyer1313
Disembodied voice
Bethene


A few of you mentioned receiving my card. But there was a very strange instance of someone receiving my card with NO address on the front. It did leave my house with one. It is a mystery how it got to their house. If you are on my list and did not get my card PLEASE tell me. I am getting embarrassed by my cards not arriving at their destination. I had a problem with my Halloween cards as well.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I also can't remember who all I have thanked for the Christmas /Krampus cards but I love each and every one and they helped make the holiday much brighter.Hope you all had a Wonderful Christmas and Hope the New years the The Best Ever. Please stay safe.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been offline for a week, but I wanted to post an updated thank you list - y'all are so awesome!

Always Wicked
Haunted Nana
disembodied voice
Saki Girl
Miss Hallows Eve
Lady Arsenic
hallowmas
Tsalagi_Writer
Stinkerbell n' Frog Prince
Nowhining & Silver Lady
dee14399
Just Whisper
beautifulnightmare
Candy Creature
hostesswiththemostess

I'll post pics in a couple of days, as we're still getting cards trickling in, & I wanted to get a shot of all of them before I sadly take them down next year....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Two more cards have arrived thanks go out to Gloomycat and Haunted Nana.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a few more cards today, thanks to Haunted Nana , Kmeyer1313, hostesswiththemostess, and NOWHINING and SliverLady !!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I received a card from gloomycatt today - thank you! Love the snowflake!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

So sorry it arrived so late can't believe it too that long to get there.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry it arrived late.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got a few more cards today, thanks to Haunted Nana , Kmeyer1313, hostesswiththemostess, and NOWHINING and SliverLady !!


So sorry it arrived so late.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm waiting on one more card to come yet. Once it does, I'll post pictures of the cards.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you nowhining!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tsalagi_Writer said:


> I'm waiting on one more card to come yet. Once it does, I'll post pictures of the cards.


I think I got all of mine except one. I hope everyone I exchanged info with got mine, I sent one to everybody, mine couldn't go through the machine so I was afraid it would hold them up a bit.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Nowhining your Krampus card arrived.. I believe I still have one left I'm waiting on.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone so much for the fantastic cards I got!!! I really love them all  I still have to take a picture of all of them.
Wishing you all a wonderful New Year!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

We'll have to do the sign up for dark valentines soon... I'm working on mine already so I can send them out early or at least on time for once!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like I was the one that started the thread last year for the vampy valentines... Still working on getting Christmas put away I haven't even though of the next card exchange. With that said I guess I'll start the new thread ASAP... it'll give me incentive to move on to the next holiday...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OKay, I am sorry I am late to doing this. I had the kids for three weeks straight and yes that included the Princess Fussybutt as well so there were no time to do anything let along breath. Now I am dealing with myself being sick and trying to not get it worse. You guys must let me know if you gotten my cards or not. One already told me she didn't get hers. This is upsetting to me.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Itzpoplotl I got your card yesterday. LOL


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you Itzpopolotl!!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for the card Itzpopolot.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks for the wonderful flower filled card itzpopolot


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the cards everyone and sorry mine are late, the holidays got away from me and life got super crazy but they all got mailed so everyone should get theirs.


----------

